# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Hotmail/MSN/Windows Live.

## Tironsja

Perdor window XP dhe kam 1 problem te vogel.
Kur hap MSN adresat e emeilit jane te rregjistruara (vetem adresat passet i shkruaj vete)
A mund te me thote ndonjeri nga ju si t'ja bej qe kur te hap MSN ta shkruaj vete adresen dhe jo te me ngelet e rregjistruar se eshte bere nje varg i madh me adresa emeili.
Ju falenderoj te gjithve kush do me japi ndihme.

----------


## Albo

Tironsja, nuk e kam te qarte se cfare kerkon te besh, pasi nuk e sqaron sic duhet. Megjithate, keshilla ime per ty eshte mos perdor MSN por perdor AOL IM qe eshte me i thjeshte dhe me i mire se MSN.

Ndonjeri prej vizitoreve qe perdor MSN mund te te ndihmoje.

----------


## Fiori

Une perdor MSN ne window XP, dhe keshilla e pare qe do te jepja eshte se nq se ke perdorur MSN me pare, nuk ka asnje ndryshim tjeter kur perdor ate ne windows XP. 

Tani nuk e kuptoj perse e ke pyetjen - adresat e miqve jane te regjistruara dhe ti nuk do te kesh ato adresa apo adresa jote eshte e regjistruar dhe ti do qe te hysh me adrese dhe emer tjeter. 

Nq se eshte e para mjafton te veprosh si ne versionet e tjetra te MSN, duke hequr nga lista e miqve ato adresa. Nuk e kam ketu perpara MSN po edhe nq se "right click" mbi nje adrese dhe te thuash "remove friend" mund ti heqesh nga lista.

Nq se do te log-in vete me adrese tjeter atehere ka dy menyra te instalosh nje tjeter MSN pasi kjo qe ke tani eshte e serverit te internetit qe ti perdor dhe eshte e lidhur me adresen qe ti ke ne ate server. Ose perseri tek "options" atje ke "Sign in as different user". 

-- ta shkruaj vete adresen dhe jo te me ngelet e rregjistruar se eshte bere nje varg i madh me adresa emeili.--

Gjithashtu nq se ti u jep adresen tende miqve te ty dhe ata te shtojne ne liste ty - ne te njejten kohe ata shtohen ne listen tende automatikisht edhe nq se ti nuk i ke shtuar ata. Kjo eshte arsyeja pse ti mund te kesh me shume adresa ose pseudo te shtuara. Nq se nuk te pelqen qe ata te jene ne listen tende mjafton ti fshish "delete" nga lista e miqve. 

p.s. duke qene se nuk e kuptoj saktesisht pyetjen tende, nq se nuk te ndihmova me keto me lart, mund te dergosh nje pergjigje tjeter ketu dhe une do mundohem te te gjej nje zgjidhje. 

Pershendetje.

----------


## Tironsja

Albo dhe Fiori ju falenderoj per ndihmen qe me keni dhene.
Fiori po mundohem ta shpjegoj edhe njiher problemin tim.
Kur kam perdorur window 98 dhe kur klikoja tek ikona per te hapur MSN e shkruaja vete adresen dhe passin.Pra kushdo qe perdorte compjuterin tim per te hyre ne msn shkruante adresen e tij dhe passet.
Ne window XP me te klikuar tek ikona MSN nuk ehste e nevojshme ta shkruaj adresen psh. personi@hotmeil.com pasi kjo eshte e rregjistruar aty.Gjithashtu ngelen te rregjistruara te gjitha adresat e meilit qe une mund te perdor per te hapur MSN.
Pra behet fjale para se te hy ne MSN.
Nuk e di a u shpjegova me qarte tani.
faleminderit dhe njiher.

----------


## POMPACIU

Pershendetje Tironse ;)
Dhe pse nuk e kam perdorur shume MSN Messenger si te gjithe Microsoft Products mund te them qe je i lire te veprosh vetem ne fushen qe te lejon Kompania por kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk eshte e mundur eshte nje rruge e cila behet me editing ne Windows Registry per te zgjidhur problemin tend por eshte paska e komplikur do te sygjeroja qe kur te behesh Login ne Messenger te mos e clickesh ose *ta caktivizosh check butonin* qe thote:  _Remember my Name and Password on thic Computer_, gjithsesi perseri Msn do te ruaje ne kujtese Login Name por jo Password per te fshire login name pas c'do Log Out shko ne *Tool's* - *Option's* then zgjidh *Accounts* ne dritaret dhe _fshij Log In name_ bej *OK* dhe mbyll Msn - heren tjeter ku ta hapesh serish duhet ti futesh te dyja si Login-Name po ashtu dhe Password.

by _p_OMPA&#199IU

----------


## miri

Provo te besh del. cookies.  Gjithashtu ik tek INTERNET ICON mouse right click dhe kliko tek Properties Del. Cookies dhe gjithashtu Del. Files.   Nese nuk punon kontrollo MSN ke bere set up gabim.  Pershendetje.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Si mund te fshi fare nje contact nga MSN? E di ate menyren qe klikon me te djathten dhe pastaj klikon delete contacts, por ne kete menyre ai perseri mbetet tek options/privacy.
Pra qellimi im eshte qe ta heq fare dhe mos me mbetet asgjekundi ne kompjuterin tim.
Si mund ta bej , ju lutem....???

----------


## Albo

Nuk e kam perdorur ndonje MSN por kam degjuar shoke qe e perdorin se ne MSN mund ti besh "block" ata me te cilet nuk do te flasesh. Kjo do te thote se ata nuk te shohin kur ti je online, ashtu sikunder ti nuk i sheh ata kur ata jane online.

Albo

----------


## mySteRioUs

shpirtIfshehur,

Une di nje menyre se si ti fshish kontaktet nga MSN Messenger, por per kete duhet te perdoresh "Registry" qe eshte paksa e rrezikshme pasi ne qofte sepse fshin dicka padashje atehere mund te kesh probleme me kompjuterin. Para se ta besh kete qe do te them (ne qofte se deshiron ta besh) beji nje kopje registry ne nje diskete. 

Kete e kam provuar ne Windows 2000 Server por besoj se punon ne te gjitha win's. 

Shko tek Start -> Run edhe shkruaj "regedit" (pa  " )

nje dritare do te hapet edhe aty shko tek:
HKEY_USERS\(...gjej se kush je ti si USER...)\Software\Microsoft\MessengerService\ListC  ache\.NET Messenger Service

Kliko tek ".Net Messenger Service" ne krah te majte edhe ne krahun e djathte do shikosh:

Contact0
Contact1
....

Double click tek secila nga keto per te gjetur se kujt personi i perket. Kur te gjesh ate personin qe deshiron ta heqesh prej liste, thjesht rightclick edhe Delete. Mbylle programin, mbylle MSN edhe futu prape ne MSN. Ne qofte se perseri e shikon kontaktin aty thjesht rightclick edhe "Delete contact"

Bingo..... kontakti nuk do jete me ne MSN.

Shpresoj se te kam ndihmuar.

Cheers


P.S. Ne qofte se e bllokon nje user nuk do te thote qe ate nuk e shikon kur ai eshte online. Ai/ajo thjesht nuk mund te kontaktojne me ty.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

:buzeqeshje: 

Ju falenderoj te dyve, Albo dhe mysterious per ndihmen. 

Pershendetje.

----------


## Shiu

- Nese nje kontakt e fshin - ti nuk e sheh kur eshte online, por ai te sheh dhe mund te komunikoje me ty. Pra, ai mund t'ia filloje bisedes, por ti jo pa u lajmeruar ai i pari.

- Nese e ben "block" - ti e sheh kur ai eshte online, por ai nuk te sheh dhe nuk ka mundesi te komunikoje me ty

- Nese e ben "block" & "delete" - ti nuk e sheh, ai nuk te sheh, por do ta kesh ne listen e "Privacy".

- Per ta hequr nga "Privacy" fare, duhet qe edhe ai te beje "Delete" nga ana e vet. Derisa nuk ben edhe ai "Delete", emri i tij te mbetet ne Privacy dhe nuk mund ta fshish.

Shpresoj se kjo informate do te te ndihmoje ne eliminimin e personit te padeshiruar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga Tironsja_ 
> *Ne window XP me te klikuar tek ikona MSN nuk ehste e nevojshme ta shkruaj adresen psh. personi@hotmeil.com pasi kjo eshte e rregjistruar aty.Gjithashtu ngelen te rregjistruara te gjitha adresat e meilit qe une mund te perdor per te hapur MSN.
> Pra behet fjale para se te hy ne MSN.
> Nuk e di a u shpjegova me qarte tani.
> faleminderit dhe njiher.*


Nuk te kane kuptuar drejte. Ti e ke fjalen per listen e email adresave TE TUA ne messenger, ato qe Windows Messengeri i XP i mban ne mend. Kjo do te thote se ti ke disa adresa ne MSN, ose disa persona e shfrytezojne kompjuterin tend.

ZGJIDHJA:
Shkon ne My Computer -> C: -> Program Files -> Messenger -> msmsgs.exe, pastaj click-on me butonin e djathte, zgjedh Properties -> Compatibility -> Run this program in compatibility mode for -> nga lista zgjedh "Windows 2000" e pastaj OK.

Nese nuk veren ndonje ndryshim, vetem restarto kompjuterin. Pas ketij ndryshimi, Messengeri do ta "mbaje ne mend" vetem adresen e fundit te perdorur.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

si tahox  them edhe une ....per ta hequr nga privacy duhet qe ta hek dhe ai emailin tat nga concat list e tij dhe pastaj e del nga privacy list .

tohax ta ka shpjeguar shume mire  :perqeshje: 

me respekt DaNgErOuS

----------


## StterollA

Po perdor versionin 6.0 te msn messenger, por kam nje problem: ne cdo 4-5 sekunda me shkeputet linja dhe rifutet prap kur ti kujtohet (pas 10-20 secondash).

A ekgziston mundesia ta ndaloj kete gje? Si? Se s'merrem vesht dot me njerezit, jua shkaterova nervat  :perqeshje: 

Faleminderit ne advance

----------


## edspace

Nuk e vura re datën e artikullit  :buzeqeshje: 

Ky problem mund të shkaktohet edhe nga një lidhje e dobët me internetin. Mbase ke instaluar ndonjë program të ri këto ditë ose mos ka ndryshuar diçka në lidhjen tënde me internetin. 

Mundohu ta instalosh dhe njëherë nga http://messenger.msn.com

----------


## StterollA

Faleminderit edspace, por se perdor AOL dhe ky linku yt ka artikull qe daton nga 12:15 PM Aug. 06, 1999. Mua kjo me ndodh vetem keto 2/3 javet e fundit, perpara ka qene mire.


Pershendetje

----------


## benseven11

Mund te kete zgjidhje
E para
Hapet Outlook ekspress
klikohet te tools zgjidhet ne menu options
te dritarja nen General Tab shiko ku thote
(nen send/receive messages)
shiko per  linjen "Check for new mesages every" te boxi i vogel me numer ka mundesi te jete 20(minuta) e ndryshon kete numer ne 5 minuta ose 3minuta dhe klikon edhe te boxi anash qe te kete shenjen e V-se dmth te jete i mbushur jo bosh.Klikon apply ok.Kjo e mban serverin te angazhuar dhe bizi gjithe kohen duke kontrolluar per mesazhe te reja cdo 3 minuta ose 5 minuta dhe
lidhja me internetin eshte me e qendrushme dhe ka shkeputje me te rralla ne kohe 1 here ne 4 -5 ore gje qe eshte normale.
E dyta mund te jete problem me modemin
Per kete mund te ndiqet kjo rruge
klikon Start/Control panel/modem dhe phone options/modem/properties/ te properties klikon butonin modem prape dhe ketu shiko per maximum port speed
mund te shohesh nje vlere te tille maximale shpejtesie 115200
e ndryshon kete vlere duke vene 56700 klikon ok dhe shiko
per sa kohe te  mban lidhjen me internetin kjo lloj shpejtesie.
Pastaj mund te provosh nje vlere tjeter shpejtesie 38400 e shikon edhe ketu per sa kohe te ruan lidhjen deri sa krijon idene se cila vlere i pershtatet me mire serverit dhe mbajtjes se internetit lidhur per nje kohe te gjate
Mund te jete shkak ndonje program Faksi qe rri i aktivizuar ne background ose program call waiting,programe networku si analizues,server programesi dhe programe te tilla si windows mesenger,yahoo mesenger ose aol mesenger kur dy nga keto chat programe punojne njekohsisht per ti caktivizuar mund te shkohet te task manageri dhe shikohet ne processes tab
aty mund ti gjesh dhe i kliko vetem nje here dhe shtypet butoni poshte end process
Mund te jete shkak edhe ndonje linje e dyte telefoni ose telefon paralel.Duhen bere disable edhe disa lloje protokollesh networku qe sduhen si Netbeui si dhe Microsoft client

----------


## fitims

Ne kohet e fundit eshte duke u sjellur nje virus (worm) i cili eshte duke u perhapur me te madhe. 

Simptomet e juaja jane shume te ngjashme. Kur te kyqesh ne internet nese je i infektuar, ISP automatikisht ua nderpren lidhjen.

Nese shkon e faqe te Microsoft-it mund ta shkarkosh patch-in per kete virus.

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga benseven11_ 
> Mund te kete zgjidhje
> E para
> Hapet Outlook ekspress
> klikohet te tools zgjidhet ne menu options
> te dritarja nen General Tab shiko ku thote
> (nen send/receive messages)
> shiko per  linjen "Check for new mesages every" te boxi i vogel me numer ka mundesi te jete 20(minuta) e ndryshon kete numer ne 5 minuta ose 3minuta dhe klikon edhe te boxi anash qe te kete shenjen e V-se dmth te jete i mbushur jo bosh.Klikon apply ok.Kjo e mban serverin te angazhuar dhe bizi gjithe kohen duke kontrolluar per mesazhe te reja cdo 3 minuta ose 5 minuta dhe
> lidhja me internetin eshte me e qendrushme dhe ka shkeputje me te rralla ne kohe 1 here ne 4 -5 ore gje qe eshte normale.



E bera kete





> E dyta mund te jete problem me modemin
> Per kete mund te ndiqet kjo rruge
> klikon Start/Control panel/modem dhe phone options/modem/properties/ te properties klikon butonin modem prape dhe ketu shiko per maximum port speed
> mund te shohesh nje vlere te tille maximale shpejtesie 115200
> e ndryshon kete vlere duke vene 56700 klikon ok dhe shiko
> per sa kohe te  mban lidhjen me internetin kjo lloj shpejtesie.
> Pastaj mund te provosh nje vlere tjeter shpejtesie 38400 e shikon edhe ketu per sa kohe te ruan lidhjen deri sa krijon idene se cila vlere i pershtatet me mire serverit dhe mbajtjes se internetit lidhur per nje kohe te gjate


Kete te shpejtesise maximale se gjeta dot. Perdor XP-ne, ndoshta eshte pak me ndryshe ..





> Mund te jete shkak ndonje program Faksi qe rri i aktivizuar ne background ose program call waiting,programe networku si analizues,server programesi dhe programe te tilla si windows mesenger,yahoo mesenger ose aol mesenger kur dy nga keto chat programe punojne njekohsisht per ti caktivizuar mund te shkohet te task manageri dhe shikohet ne processes tab
> aty mund ti gjesh dhe i kliko vetem nje here dhe shtypet butoni poshte end process. Mund te jete shkak edhe ndonje linje e dyte telefoni ose telefon paralel.Duhen bere disable edhe disa lloje protokollesh networku qe sduhen si Netbeui si dhe Microsoft client [/B]



Faks, aol dhe yahoo messenger s'kam fare, por kam nje linje te dyte tlf-ni. 

Kete problem e kam vetem nga kompjuteri i zyres ku punoj. Eshte i lidhur ne nje LAN dhe lidhje kompjuteri mer nga 1 server te perbashket me qindra komp tjere.

----------


## StterollA

bensevens, fitims dhe edspace, ju faleminderit per ndihmen. Me ndryshimin qe i bera Outlook Express deri tani rezultati eshte pozitiv, s'kam shkeputje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

